

Cory Doctorow's Eastern Standard Tribe (free download) - rml
http://craphound.com/est/
Made for a highly enjoyable evening's reading -- does anyone have any other good science fiction books to recommend? Free ones, even?
======
nickb
I dislike Cory Doctorow's writing style. I like his ideas but his writing is
awful. I could never complete any of his books.

~~~
rml
What is it about his style that you dislike? For example, is it the
colloquialisms, the pace at which the story moves, or is it something more
structural?

------
rkabir
Are you recommending this book today (opposed to when it came out) for any
particular reason?

I prefer Charles Stross for a bit of a mind-bend. Accelerando is available for
download here: <http://www.accelerando.org/>

~~~
rml
No particular reason -- I just read it several days ago, enjoyed it, and was
hoping others might have suggestions as to further reading. Thanks for the
link to Stross, I'll check it out.

------
rms
I really liked Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom but wasn't a fan of this
book.

